# What helps your Fibromyalgia?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I don't know much about this at all - actually I know nothing.But, if one has this, what are the things that help you? Do you take medicine for this?


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I stopped taking any meds, after a decade, occaisional tylonol is it for me now.I have discovered that no matter how good the med is, it doesn't last. But Deep Ice helps, hot baths & showers, and my hot water bottles are my best friend. Massage, even getting my hair brushed helps easy the shoulder & neck pain.Lori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi beach,i take too many meds,prozac,neurotin,and darvacet being my drugs of choice.you have to expiriment a lot to discover whats right for you.otherwise,streching helps.i cant stand hot water on my skin,or the water pressure of a shower.streching helps.walking is recomended.neurotin has been a big help,but too much and i cant take the side effects.be careful you balence the side effects of drugs with the benefits.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends:The past two years my FM was at its worst and I was taking Neurontin for about a year. IBS-D was pretty well under control with just Caltrate and diet. Then I stopped the Neurontin because I was gaining weight hand over fist.Now, my IBS-D has been the main culprit since last summer. But when I concentrate on that it seems I don't pay as much attention to the FM. I'd gladly deal with FM even at its worst than IBS-D.So I don't know if I'm in FM remission or I just haven't concentrated on it because of the IBS-D flair up since last summer.I still have some aches and pains but nothing like it was. I couldn't even move some days.What do you think? Am I just nutz?love,m-


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

who wouldnt be nutz?i have crohns and fm,and when one flairs the other is just as bad,you could be in remission.i recently tried to stop neurontin and couldnt,the pain was too bad without it.you had no increse in pain i guess.whats the d after ibs stand for?


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Hi Beach,After trying many meds. my doc and I decided the side effects were not worth it. All I use now is tylenol and occassionally xanax. The things that help me most are hot baths with epsom salt, whirlpools, massage therapy, chiropractic care, hot packs, & biofreeze(pain relieving roll-on). My doctor recommends walking and swimming.joey


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

we identify the different types of IBS with letters. IBS-C means IBS constipation predominantIBS-D means IBS diarrhea predominantand the ever popularIBS-C&D where you get the best of both worlds







~mrs. mason


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Im must be crazy--cause no way a tylenol would help my FM.I am on OXY 2 times a day.Without it, i would be in bed.Either FM comes in different degrees or some of it just isnt FM.Who knows.Hi mamamia! Glad to see you around again.Stop over at Jeffs Mediboard and the Chronic Pain forum.Lots of FM/CFS over there too.Debbie


----------

